# Loving it.



## Raiegn (Sep 1, 2014)

I was raised on June 28th and I have been loving my work. I have been appointed SD and I'm enjoying that place. I love Masonry! 

Mt.Nebo #67
Nashville Tn. 
MWPHGLOTN


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Morris (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## goomba (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome to the site and fraternity brother.


----------



## Gomabxi (Sep 2, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome brother, have fun learning the chairs. They have each taught me a wonderful lesson to use in life.


----------



## Raiegn (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks brothers.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Sep 5, 2014)

First, I will congratulate you on the milestone you have achieved. 

Next, I AM curious is your appointment as SD interim/ pro-tem as you indicated that you have been raised on June 28th? 

I trust you are studying to fully grasp the the duties of an SD and your specific responsibilities to the position you have been appointed to. Might I also suggest that you study & learn your Grand Lodge's Code/ Constitution, your Lodge by-laws, and become an avid reader of things Masonic (if you haven't already started).

Practice - Practice - Practice

P.S. Please remember that Masons meet as a Lodge --- NOT in one!


----------



## cbdub405 (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats Square

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Raiegn (Sep 9, 2014)

raymondswalters said:


> First, I will congratulate you on the milestone you have achieved.
> 
> Next, I AM curious is your appointment as SD interim/ pro-tem as you indicated that you have been raised on June 28th?
> 
> ...


I would imagine that it's interim and just to give me practice at the moment. I am studying the constitution and the SD position daily. Not sure what pro - tem means as I have never heard or saw that term used before. Thanks for your congrats.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 9, 2014)

Pro tem is short for "pro tempore". Just a Latin phrase meaning "for the time being". A temporary appointment.


----------

